# Don't know which way to go



## jrsox (Dec 3, 2013)

I had planned for over a year to build my latest wine cellar. It's on the small side about 70" x 70". I have paneled the walls with 1/2" maple, installed the ceiling in same and have all electrical done. My plans called for about 34 feet of 14.5×1 boards. The longest being about 6 feet. I decided to use select pine. My problem came when I went to my local yard and picked up 6 foot lengths of 1×8 x 6' boards to make up the 14.5 width. I was going to join them using biscuit joints. My clamps do not put enough pressure to bring them together. If I have them planed it will raise the cost along with all new clamps. With only needing 34 feet I'm not sure it's worth it. I looked at aspen in 15" widths and it looks ready to go. The cost is only slightly more than the pine. QUESTION: should I bite the bullet and buy clamps, have the boards planed or should I go with something else or choose another option. Any advice would be helpful.


----------



## casual1carpenter (Aug 16, 2011)

jrsox, it might help people to suggest approaches if you give an idea of just what tools you have available along with the type and number of clamps you have. If you need a lot of clamp pressure to close the joint I imagine that your select pine is not surfaced four sides - square and true. A straight line rip can be done in place of using a jointer with a tablesaw or tracksaw or circular saw with an appropriate fence guide system. I don't know aspen specifics but those 15" widths might do some serious cupping.

in addition to listing what tools you have available you might get some advice on your planned design to help with expansion / contraction forces and material loading if you could post a bit more of your thoughts or plans.

there is a lot of information scattered through a huge number of posts that deals specifically with the issues you are having. I have included one link that you might find helpful, actually it was the first one on a "lumberjocks straight line rip" site search. as I said there are a number of approaches you can take that will work for you depending on your available tooling.

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/12975


----------



## jrsox (Dec 3, 2013)

I have a radial arm saw with a molding head and dado blades. I also have a nail gun, power saw, biscuit joiner, belt sander, etc. My clamps are all of the cheap plastic variety. I looked at the Bessie clamps and I think I would need about 6 to do the job right. Even on sale they are $25 each which is about the cost of the aspen. I've never had problems with the aspen cupping before, but I have never used that width either. They are glued edged however, so this should help. My lumber is finished on all sides, but it is not true. I also noticed that the thickness varies which will cause me another problem. I'm just wondering if it would be easier to buy the panels and save the time and expense. This is the first time I've done a project or cellar where I needed that much pressure to hold something together. This is my fifth cellar project. I did look at the link you gave me and that would solve part of my problem. Thank you.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

If you buy the clamps you have them for the next job. If you need to put that much pressure on the boards you probably need to edge joint them, which you can do w/ Stanley jack plane that you can get used for 30-40 bucks in good condition.


----------



## JustJoe (Oct 26, 2012)

*My lumber is finished on all sides, but it is not true. I also noticed that the thickness varies *

you're not ready to clamp yet. find a neighbor with a planer/jointer/handplane or jigs to help you.


----------

